# Bobcats and coyote



## jljense9 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so i have heard many different things I have heard cut there ears for the bounty, and leave the rest, Ii have heard skin them and sell the furs, and i have heard they just take them straight to fur person and sell them even before they are skinned so i guess my question is i live in St George utah and this year i have 3 bobcat tags and also the coyotes i shoot. what is the best thing to do with them cuz if i was to try to skin them it would end up just a hack job worth nothing are coyote furs worth anything what about bobcat. Thanks guy


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

First off jljense9, welcome to the forum. As to your questions. If you are not experienced and/or don't want to skin your animals, I'm sure there is someone in the St. George area that would take them off your hands. Maybe even pay you some for them. The real work is in the fur handling.
Just so you know, the latest Fur Fish and Game magazine is projecting coyotes to go between $30 and $40 for high quality well processed hides. Your best bet on a non skinned coyote would probably get you between $5 and $10.
Bobcats are projected at $300 average! With very nice, fully primed up and well handled furs to go for upwards of $500.
You could probably get $100 for an unskinned bobcat. Don't forget to have your animals tagged by the authorities before you try to unload them.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

If your gonna skin the coyotes, don't cut the ears off for the bounty...cause then the skin is worth less(some skins can get you 50-75 bux, while the bounty may only be 25).
Bobcats are worth a lot so i'd skin them(maybe 150 for your worst bobcat fur? 300-500 for your best fur? again im speculating someone probably knows better.). Not sure about prices but i think there is a fur place in ogden called montgomery fur...it'd be a bit of a drive for you though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Like the others said 30-40 for coyotes and 300-500 for bobs. I would suggest finding someone to help you skin and prep the hides if your not experienced. That will make or break you in the price.


----------



## jljense9 (Nov 4, 2011)

hey thanks you guys to my understanding there is not a bounty on coyotes any more it this correct? if there is what do you do with the ears(who do you take them to) also it looks like i better start practicing skinning anyone know any good place to get info on learning this


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think a few counties still do bounties. Utah county i think does not sure though. Call the individual counties and see. I can save you one call Emery county doesn't do bounties.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

i know here in cache county some landowners pool money together to pay out bounties at als sports.
but i cant speak for other areas. Also i heard coyote skins are 75 up in idaho..but taking them up there would be a bit of a trip.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

phorisc said:


> i know here in cache county some landowners pool money together to pay out bounties at als sports.
> but i cant speak for other areas. Also i heard coyote skins are 75 up in idaho..but taking them up there would be a bit of a trip.


The money Cache gives is from the state. They have been doing it for several years. Al's is a check in for them though.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

the important thing to know about fur prices is what kind of furs are selling best. typically top dollar on cats are the REALLY pale cats with really clear dark spots from the western slopes out toward roosevelt & kamas. thoseare your $500 cats IF the fur is well handled. next best are bright yellow w/ a real white belly & dark clean spots. skinned w/ the toes on for taxidermy will improve the price of lower grade cats. in the south east states the cats are grayish red w/ very little spotting and often a dozen won't pay for the season's gas.
for coyotes USUALLY the large pale almost white ones from eastern MT, the dakotas & Alberta in canadia usually bring the best prices. dark grays & browns usually aren't worth much. freak of nature blacks & reds (like a giant red fox) are worth the most but ONLY if taxidermy skinned.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a pretty good source on fur handling. In it it tells you that you need certain tools to get the job done right. I say all you need is a good skinning knife and the right stretching boards or wire stretchers. The rest will come if you stick with it. It is a pretty large pdf file, but worth the time to download and print off.
http://www.furharvesters.com/pdf/pelthandling.pdf


----------

